# hyrdro tranny questions



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Working with a friend who has a 400 and 420. The 400 has a blown engine. We haven't run the Onan in the 420 yet.

Questions:

1. Is the hydro pump/tranny in these both the same? Or are they different?

2. Whether he restores or not is somewhat dependent on the hydro pump/tranny conditions in each tractor. Without engine power, how can we verify the shape the hydro pump/trannys are in?


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

rbig!! well the 400 has a kohler motor and the 420 is a onan like you said, the pump are not the same win it come to parts they have diff part number, but the dosen't mean they will not work in other tractor they should bolt in with no problems and work just fine. but you should wait and see what JD180 says he's good with JD i have took pumps off other tractor like JD to ford, and they work fine but just my 2 cent good luck james


----------

